# changing spark plugs on 2004 Maxima



## reedcon7 (Dec 27, 2007)

On the 04 Maxima, you have to remove the intake manifold to get to the 3 rear plugs. There are 2 12mm bolts on the back side of the manifold by the firewall that I cannot possibly reach with any kind of tool I have. Does anybody have any suggestions on how to remove these 2 bolts?


----------



## birdsflyingover (Dec 19, 2007)

think of a wrench that will work and go buy it.

swivel head or stubby ratchet wrenches are usually the solution, although i have never taken that plenum off so i don't knowexactly waht you are dealing with. maybe you have to undo the motor mount and tilt it?


----------

